# Ở đâu bán bếp từ kết hợp máy hút khói chính hãng



## bambi (15/6/20)

Ở đâu có bán bếp từ kết hợp máy hút khói chính hãng vậy mọi người. Mình ở SG ạ. Mn biết cửa hàng nào uy tín thì chỉ giúp giùm em


----------



## anna (15/6/20)

Nếu bạn ở SG thì mình biết có showroom của Malloca có bán loại bếp từ kết hợp máy hút khói bạn đang tìm đấy ạ. Địa chỉ 279 Nguyễn Văn Trỗi, Phú Nhuận ạ


----------



## bambi (15/6/20)

Cảm ơn mọi người nhiều, em sẽ tham khảo hết những chỗ mn tư vấn


----------



## xoainon (15/6/20)

Bếp từ của Malloca xài ok đó chị. Nhà em cũng đang dùng nè, thích lắm luôn. Bếp vừa đẹp vừa sang vừa đa sạng tính năng nữa. Chị cứ ghé showroom tham khảo sẽ thấy có rất nhiều mẫu để lựa luôn đó.


----------

